# Bank card fraud



## m-ram (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi,

I was informed by my bank back home (UK) that it is not possible for cards to get cloned and then be used to withdraw money from ATMs, only to swipe at stores. 

Does anyone have any experience of debit/credit card fraud in SA, and is this true?

There seems to be an awful lot of stories circulating saying that people's withdrawal limits were reached in just one day due to multiple transactions at different ATMs of which maybe the first one was the card owner themselves, and the rest of which were unrecognised.

Please advise! Thanks!


----------



## courtneyjude (Apr 25, 2014)

I have been using the Travel Money Card from the Post Office for the last few months and the last time I was over here. It is pretty good because you can just top it up with your bank card online. That way, you can put a bit on and either not spend too much or there is less to steal. Also, if you are a bit more protected that way. It can be used at ATMs and in stores the same as your UK card.

I did make a stupid, stupid mistake today with it though. I put £2000 on to it thinking I was putting R2000 on it.


----------



## dave smythe (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi M-Ram

Use a smart chip card if possible and make sure you cover your hand when entering a PIN, sounds pretty basic but a lot of people dont bother covering their hands. Also never let your card out of your sight (in bars, restaurants etc).

Criminals can copy your card info onto a blank bank card and can then use it at merchants.


----------



## load_shedder (Feb 12, 2015)

courtneyjude said:


> I did make a stupid, stupid mistake today with it though. I put £2000 on to it thinking I was putting R2000 on it.


 You made me laugh


----------



## ^^vampire^^ (Feb 17, 2015)

The chip and pin cards are a bit useless as they all still contain the magnetic strips so you can just swipe them which bypasses the chip & pin. The chip & pin is just an illusion of safety.

General Points: never let anyone leave your sight if they have your card in your hand (cashiers etc), cover your one hand with the other when entering your pin at the ATM. If the ATM ever swallows your card cancel it immediately. Always make sure you have SMS/Email notifications for any amounts that go off of your account.

I've never been scammed and neither has anyone else I know. It is a prevalent problem in SA but is easily avoided if you practice caution.


----------

